# Rate Exterior Paint



## twinoaks (Nov 18, 2009)

Live in N. Texas. Which is the best exterior paint on the market?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to CT

Do yourself a favor and do an introduction in the introductions thread telling a short story about what you do, how long, etc.

Then fill out your profile more thoroughly:thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Ron - you have been all over this lately....you are like a pseudo-moderator - you get to make suggestions but without all the authority and power the true mods have.

:w00t:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Ron - you have been all over this lately....you are like a pseudo-moderator - you get to make suggestions but without all the authority and power the true mods have.
> 
> :w00t:


Mark,
Yeah I know. Like you don't do it too! 

At least I am polite:laughing:. (mostly)

It's something to do between reading useful posts.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Mark,
> Yeah I know. Like you don't do it too!
> 
> At least I am polite:laughing:. (mostly)
> ...


Where would they be???? :w00t:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Where would they be???? :w00t:


I haven't written most of them yet:laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I haven't written most of them yet:laughing:


 Good one.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I smell.. I smell... HOMEOWNER!!!!!!!


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

so even if he is a HO would you want to stick him with Behr or send him to the best rated paint store, Walmart

SW gets my vote


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Twin Oaks don't listen to these jerks! They are all paid by Sherwin williams to promote their over priced paints. My favorite paint is Behr. Its reasonably priced, goes on smooth and covers in one coat!

Good luck!!


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> They are all paid by Sherwin williams to promote their over priced paints


That was supposed to be a secret. Now you ruined it for us.:laughing:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

As long as you buy the top of the line stuff from SW, BM, Duron, Porter, you should be good to go.

I prefer Durations


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

RadRemod said:


> Twin Oaks don't listen to these jerks! They are all paid by Sherwin williams to promote their over priced paints. My favorite paint is Behr. Its reasonably priced, goes on smooth and covers in one coat!
> 
> Good luck!!


DO NOT forget IT PRIMES ITSELF also:w00t:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I tend to use Duron or BM


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

twinoaks said:


> Live in N. Texas. Which is the best exterior paint on the market?


Beahr Translucent Base Exterior Acrylic


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

If cost is an issue, Sherwin Williams A100

If cost is not an issue, Sherwin Williams Duration (Exterior obviously)

If the substrate is raw/ unprimed, I prime with SW A100 oil primer.

I'm a SW guy.


----------



## Duckwarrior (Jun 14, 2009)

twinoaks said:


> Live in N. Texas. Which is the best exterior paint on the market?


Honestly, a lot of high quality paints will still have above average product failure rates in certain regions due to climate, etc. etc. So make sure if you're looking at products that they've done well in climates similar to where the product will be applied. Regardless of what CR or whoever says.


----------



## jeremy30 (Dec 16, 2009)

behr ultra premium is the best as far as i have seen as far as mildew it is the only one with nano particles that i know of


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

You can come visit my area of New England and I will show lots and lots of Exterior homes painted with Duration that are absolutely not holding up as promised.

These homes have been painted the right way and done by professional contractors. Some homes were properly prepped and then primed and finished with Duration and some were oil primed.

I was one of the first contractors to be given Duration to try out when it first came around as well as two others (contractors).

I look out my office window at a building we painted a few years ago with Duration, we stripped the old finish off primed with oil and put 2 cts Duration and guess what..........does not look any better than any other exterior we’ve done, as matter of fact the finish has dulled big time....

I call um like I see them and we use what ever paint works the best for us, but remember this when trying something new just cause SW says its the best :w00t: doesn’t mean it is.....

We have also used Aura, Fortis and Muralo Endurance which for us is the best of the lot as far as miracle exterior paints.

Just my 2 cts, if Duration works for you than Great that’s all that counts.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I prefer Aura,


----------



## alanbj (Feb 19, 2009)

glidden speed coat:thumbup:


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

Porter's Acri Sheild


----------

